# DVR4ME; got my unit in the mail today



## good.deals (Jan 28, 2006)

Not sure what I wanted as I dont know the differences between brands. Received the Phillips dsr7000. How many hours does this unit store? Anything bad about the software on it?

Thanks


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

All Series 2, except the R-10, are the same. Just different front plates.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

good.deals said:


> Not sure what I wanted as I dont know the differences between brands. Received the Phillips dsr7000. How many hours does this unit store? Anything bad about the software on it?


It's probably a 35 hour (40 GB hard drive) unit. If you have a Torx screwdriver (T10 I think) you can remove the lid and look at the hard drive... Gigabytes * 0.875 = rough capacity, in hours.

It probably has V3.1.1 software (mine did), so activate it and let it upgrade to the latest version (you will get the 'folders' feature). The latest version used to download via satellite, but it now appears that they come in over the phone line, so a hour-or-so download will be occuring. When done, you should be running V6.2.


----------



## good.deals (Jan 28, 2006)

Very kewl thanks. Yes, its a 35 hour. I have an 80 gig in my closet, I might throw that in there (just got done reading a step by step walkthrough; seems pretty simple). Thanks again!


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> If you have a Torx screwdriver (T10 I think) you can remove the lid and look at the hard drive


I promptly removed the Torx screws from my DSR740 and replaced them with Phillips-head ones (in a size that fits hard disk drives). The Samsung units don't use Torx screws, by the way.


----------



## good.deals (Jan 28, 2006)

Luckily I had an allen set in the toolbox in my pantry so I didnt have to go out to the garage. Quick question... My hr10-250 is upto a 3.1(something). What is the current software version for that box and how can I force it to update to the latest?

Thanks


----------



## Scott in CO (Oct 27, 2003)

3.1 is the latest software version for the HR10-250.


----------



## wgegan (Nov 6, 2005)

Same model for me. Upgraded software and it's fast and very sharp pic on my iLo plasma or ldc or whatever.. lol...


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

wgegan, whats the current software version you have now? Just want to make sure mine is up to date is the picture looks VERY compressed. I'm sure everyone know what version I should have but I'm clueless.


----------



## gfb107 (Jul 16, 2001)

The software version has no impact on the picture quality. That *is* impacted by how much DirecTV chooses to compress the signal.

The software version does impact performance, however. Unfortunately it looks like DirecTV isn't going to upgrade the software version on the HR10-250 to 6.2, even they've already got it in house from TiVo.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Sorry, I wasnt clear about which box. I have a Philips DSR7000 (SD DTivo)

What's the current software version for that box? I know a software upgrade will make it quicker. What about the loudness of the box when it's in standby mode... it rivals the sound of the fans in my computer. I will definately hear it when trying to get to sleep.

I had a standard d11 and just had the dsr7000 hooked up today, the pq is very bad compared to the d11; any suggestions?


----------



## af250xxl (Jan 24, 2006)

FedEx Ground truck delivered my free DirecTiVo this afternoon. When I took the 
Philips DSR7000(refurbished 35hr DirecTiVo, no less), I heard really strange
noises. It sound like the hard drive had detached from within. Sure enough,
when I opened it up, that was it. The hard drive was just freely hanging inside.
(no screws presents, so I assume some genius forgot to screw it back in with
screws during the "refurbishing" process)

In addition, the circuit boards were cracked in several places. On top of that,
there were a lot unknown broken silver-colored plastic pieces.

The TiVo remote was in good condition, but the battery were already installed.
One was a Radio Shack brand battery, and the other one was a Kirkland.(Costco?)
Were they too cheap to put new battteries inside?

The strange thing is that the outer box is perfectly clean in in mint condition.
(like someone had just bought a new box from Office Depot or something)

As I'm typing this, I'm on hold with someone at DirecTV. She and her supervisor
are apparently having a hard time figuring out what to do. It has been over
*edit: 47 minutes *They come back on the line every couple of minute to tell me they
are working on a solution.... COME ON.... how hard can this be? Have FedEx
pick up the damaged one and ship me out a new one....

Sorry... just got a little frustrated waiting for so long on the phone with them... 
Thank God I'm using a speakerphone....


----------



## drwindmill (Oct 28, 2005)

Does everyone receive their free dvr via Fed Ex? Or will I have to wait for my installer to bring it in a couple weeks? Thanks


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

drwindmill said:


> Does everyone receive their free dvr via Fed Ex? Or will I have to wait for my installer to bring it in a couple weeks? Thanks


The overwhelming majority (all?) are receiving it by FedEx.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

I got mine via fedex, i think most come that route.

af250: I got the same unit in the mail last week. Besides two pieces of foam holding the unit in place, the remove (with batteries inside making it heavier) and the cable package were roaming freely inside the box, slamming into the case every time it felt a bump while in transit.

Not too smart with their shipping practices. They want to squeak by and spend minimal amount of money on shipping, but their units arrive damaged so they have to shell out the money anyway.

Anyone know the latest software version for the philips dsr7000 (or any series 2 tivo)? 75 minute download so far and still waiting, just curious. I had 3.1.1e before the download started.


----------



## kuhars5 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello I Received My Phillips Dsr7000 On Friday Had It Installed On Sunday Everything Works But Its Running The 3.11 Software Still How Do I Upgrade It To The 6.2 Version


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo (Oct 13, 2004)

n8. said:


> I got mine via fedex, i think most come that route.
> 
> af250: I got the same unit in the mail last week. Besides two pieces of foam holding the unit in place, the remove (with batteries inside making it heavier) and the cable package were roaming freely inside the box, slamming into the case every time it felt a bump while in transit.
> 
> ...


It should end up with the 6.2 version of the software.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Thx John.

Kuhars: Either let it update overnight (phone line). Or go into the phone settings and do it right now.


----------



## kuhars5 (Feb 25, 2006)

I Am In The Process Right Know How Long Should The Downloading Take


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

depends on your connection & I dunno how large the file is. I was downloading for 90 minutes and got disconnected. Luckily the unit is in a bedroom and not in the den ;D

ANYONE KNOW HOW BIG THE FILE IS? thx


----------



## kuhars5 (Feb 25, 2006)

Its To Bad It Cant Use My Dsl Connection To Make It Download Faster


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, too bad I cant use my 1.5mbit cable to download it D:

I think you can make these units ethernet capable but not sure// would be a waste if you're not sending your programs to a pc.


----------



## kuhars5 (Feb 25, 2006)

well its still downloading the orange light is still on


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Same here, I just checked it... been connected for 55 minutes now. At least by the time I go to bed I'll be able to watch tv.

I live in an old neighborhood with old ph lines, I always get 4kb max. I get 1meg downloads on my cable though ;D. There are alot of elderly pplz around here so my cable bandwidth is heavenly.


----------



## kuhars5 (Feb 25, 2006)

you can still watch tv while its downloading


----------



## kuhars5 (Feb 25, 2006)

I Just Checked To See The Satus It Says The Dvr Will Restart At 2:00am


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah I know I can watch tv but wont need it till later. 

How long did it take total (4 the download)?


----------



## kuhars5 (Feb 25, 2006)

It Says When The Downloading Is Done The System Will Restart At 2:00am To Update A New Software Version


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

yeah, so its done downloading the file and will restart at that time. You can actually reboot it yourself (restart or reboot option in main menu).

But how much time went by before your download was completed?


----------



## kuhars5 (Feb 25, 2006)

Its Still Downloading


----------



## kuhars5 (Feb 25, 2006)

It Just Got Done Downloading It Took 1 Hour To Do It


----------



## kuhars5 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh Ya Directv Already Changed There Prices I Just Went There And They Changed The Programing Prices


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

kuhars5 said:


> Oh Ya Directv Already Changed There Prices I Just Went There And They Changed The Programing Prices


Does your pinky finger ever get tired? You hit the shift key for every word you type, just curious.

My download completed then I got an error message saying somthing about aquired data (something something I cant remember). Guess i'll do it again... bleh. (Changed dialup numbers hoping for better luck).


----------



## kuhars5 (Feb 25, 2006)

when i went online to see the new prices in my account the no comminment was gone and the dvr service was gone also in the change programming area but my reciever is still in my account and the mirrord status is set to not mirrord for each receiver


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I used the PPP connection and it downloaded / upgraded my Hughest DVR40 in about 15 minutes


----------



## kuhars5 (Feb 25, 2006)

Directv added a 2 year comminment to my service today how do I get rid of it because the dvr was a no comminment 

You might want to check your account online to make sure they did not add a 2year comminment


----------



## nesby (Feb 7, 2006)

Call back....seems like folks have had success getting the commitment removed. If that doesn't work, try retention.


----------



## kuhars5 (Feb 25, 2006)

I did call back and they said that I have to stay with the comminment I am going to just Disconect send the Recievers back to them and go back to my Cable Company


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

kuhars5 said:


> I did call back and they said that I have to stay with the comminment I am going to just Disconect send the Recievers back to them and go back to my Cable Company


I guess you are not being forceful enough with your delivery. Make sure you read to them the terms of the DVR4ME promotion. Call retention directly 800-824-9081.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

When the installer called to activate my dvr the rep wanted to speak to me, he said I will need to re-up my contract. Then he put me on hold, came back, and asked where I bought the box. I told him it was given to me for free. He said "WHERE??". I felt like just hanging up. He probably thought the DVR FAIRY put it under my pillow.

Finally after being on hold 3 different times he came back and said "ohhhh... you got the box from us; so you wont have to re-up your contract" 

Then he asked if I wanted the service plan on my account (I have been asked this by every csr I have spoken to since I joined dtv). And I've had the plan since I joined up. They are trained like monkeys to ask that question.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the secret word in this instance is REFURB.
edit can't type


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

word


----------



## MarkF2 (Jan 5, 2006)

Just got my DVR4ME delivered, I got a Hughes HDVR2


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Did it have a rattling sound on the inside? Were you missing your power cable? ;D


----------



## Teacher Steve (Jan 14, 2005)

Tonedeaf said:


> I guess you are not being forceful enough with your delivery. Make sure you read to them the terms of the DVR4ME promotion. Call retention directly 800-824-9081.


Definately follow Tonedeaf's advice. Call Retention. Do not waste your time playing the lower level CSR roulette.

One more word of advice...Document your conversations with them. Make sure they do the same. Most likely they will. I was able to have them remove the commitment when I read them the terms of the DVR4ME deal. Fortunately, today I spoke with someone familiar with the deal.


----------



## kuhars5 (Feb 25, 2006)

I called them last night and they removed the comminment and they gave me 6 months of HBO and Cinemax free and $10 off my bill for the next 5 months for the trouble they caused


----------



## apollo04 (Jul 21, 2005)

I've got an refurb dsr7000 from the dvr4me deal ... now i saw some post claiming it is very lound. I got it for my bedroom - so can someone confirm if this is indeed lound for bedroom use? If that is the case, may have to swap it with other philips dvr i have - which seems to make virtually no noise in living room.


----------



## Scott in CO (Oct 27, 2003)

I just received the DSR700 through DVR4ME as well, and I don't find it especially loud. Disk drive loudness is relative and personal, so you'll likely have to just try it out and see if it bothers you. My wife and I would hate any noise like that in our bedroom, so we use an RF distribution solution to send Dtivo signals into the bedroom.

I just put a new zippered Seagate 7200 160GB into an RCA DVR40 Dtivo, and that drive is, imho, LOUD. Not the motor per se, but the head seek noise; it's very chattery. Unfortunately, from what I've read you can't use disk utilities to put this drive into quiet mode. I'm going to upgrade the new DSR7000, and this time I'm going to try a Hitachi 160GB, and also try to quiet it down using Hitachi's disk utility, as it will live in my home office. Fortunately for me the rest of my AV components are stored in the room behind the TV in the great room, so the RCA with the Seagate can go there and there is zero noise in the great room.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

apollo04 said:


> I've got an refurb dsr7000 from the dvr4me deal ... now i saw some post claiming it is very lound. I got it for my bedroom - so can someone confirm if this is indeed lound for bedroom use? If that is the case, may have to swap it with other philips dvr i have - which seems to make virtually no noise in living room.


It sounds like a PC running (mine does anyway). Not screechingly loud, but enough to bother me. I also have it elevated; on top of the tv so the sound travels across the room. Put it somewhere low, that might help.


----------



## apollo04 (Jul 21, 2005)

just had my installation on philips refurb tivo - system has no sound, but pic is fine - so, they had to order another one. Should i call retention - to make sure i don't get another refurb that doesn't work. The install guy had new R15 with him - but he apparently couldn't give them to me. I would be fine with a new R10 or R15 - as long as it does work.


Another interesting note, the installer said based on the dish i have, he does not need to run another line - he just put some sort of splitter, and he assured me it'll work even when two lines recrod from odd/even channels. Could not verify his claim - as the unit wasn't hooked up due to sound issue.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

apollo04 said:


> Another interesting note, the installer said based on the dish i have, he does not need to run another line - he just put some sort of splitter, and he assured me it'll work even when two lines recrod from odd/even channels. Could not verify his claim - as the unit wasn't hooked up due to sound issue.


Sounds bogus to me... if he does claim this, try to tune/record chan. 490 (sat 101, odd xponder test) on one tuner and 491 (sat 101, even xponder test) on the other tuner at the same time.


----------



## apollo04 (Jul 21, 2005)

thanks for the info goony - will try that once the replacement unit comes thru - hope it is not another broken one.

He did go outside the house to take a look at type of dish i have, and then determined that i need a splitter - sounded strage to me as well, as i've another dtivo hooked up with 2lines. He claimed it can be done both way, with two lines or a splitter. So, either he is an idiot or the first installer is for drilling 2 holes, when only 1 was necessary.


----------



## narnia777 (Jan 12, 2003)

If you have a round dish and 2 lines you can hookup a multiswitch outdoors or indoors to get 4 lines total... this only works for 101 sat only.

I have mine indoors and have two 2 tuner tivo's hooked up at once. I wonder if I can hook all four of those lines into a 4x8 to get 8 outputs if I wanted to hook up more then 4 tuners?

Jim



apollo04 said:


> thanks for the info goony - will try that once the replacement unit comes thru - hope it is not another broken one.
> 
> He did go outside the house to take a look at type of dish i have, and then determined that i need a splitter - sounded strage to me as well, as i've another dtivo hooked up with 2lines. He claimed it can be done both way, with two lines or a splitter. So, either he is an idiot or the first installer is for drilling 2 holes, when only 1 was necessary.


----------



## beanpoppa (Jan 7, 2004)

You can't use a 4x8 multiswitch, but you can use a 2x8 (or 3x8- 3rd is antenna). The 4x8 is only for satellite setups with 4 sets of transponders to choose from. You have a round dish, so you only have 2 sets.

As for the OP, if he truely installed a 'splitter', then your system won't work properly, but if he installed a multiswitch, then you are ok. If what he installed separates 1 line into 2 (or 4) then that's a splitter. If it has 2 inputs, separating out to 4 outputs, then that is a multiswitch.



narnia777 said:


> If you have a round dish and 2 lines you can hookup a multiswitch outdoors or indoors to get 4 lines total... this only works for 101 sat only.
> 
> I have mine indoors and have two 2 tuner tivo's hooked up at once. I wonder if I can hook all four of those lines into a 4x8 to get 8 outputs if I wanted to hook up more then 4 tuners?
> 
> Jim


----------



## roehrle (Feb 8, 2004)

I have had my Hughes unit for about 10 days now. We don't use it that much, 
only when my wife doesn't like the show I am watching she will go into the other room and watch one of her girly programs. She told me that ocassionally the picture freezes for a few seconds like it does doing a bad storm but this is happening during good weather. I am wondering if this is the reason this unit was returned in the first place. Since it doesn't happen that often the repair techician may not have waited long enough to see the problem occur. To me it sounds like it could be a DVR problem and could get worst with time. Do you think I should wait or sent it back now??


----------



## apollo04 (Jul 21, 2005)

beanpoppa - he did installed a splitter. Took the old line from reg receiver, put a splitter, and put that two output lines into the Tivo. Even after i asked if that'll work or not - he insisted it will. I specifically asked him why my other tivo has two lines - he calimed it can be done both way. I'm guessing he was in a hurry to leave, and didn't want to do the job. 

Just have to wait for the new unit to show up & if it does not work, i'll have another installation setup.


----------



## apollo04 (Jul 21, 2005)

It's official - the installer screwed up. He did put a simple splitter, and now it can't record both odd/even channel together. The guy wasted couple of hours of a perfectly good saturday.

Called retention - they'll reschedule for the fix. Plus i got $5 off for 6 months - not bad considering i'm with dtv for only 6 months so far.


----------



## TramJD (Mar 16, 2006)

I received my DVR4ME via FedEx about 2 weeks ago, DSR7000. Something was rattling inside. Installer came and the unit stalled on "powering up" screen and never went any further. Installer said I had to go thru DTV to get a replacement. I called them and they sent R15 as a replacement and told me to keep the DSR7000. I have a Tivo R10 in the living room and I hate the R15  (I miss the dual buffer.) I called DTV and wanted to swap out for another DSR7000 or any other Tivo unit, I even requested refurb. I was told there is no way to swap receivers with them and had to live with what I got. I took the case off of the DSR7000 and found that the bottom right hand corner (when looking at the front) of the circuit board that the power supply is attached to, was broken off, about a 1" piece. Does any know if this truly ruined the DSR7000, or is there a way to get is passed the powering up screen?


----------



## apollo04 (Jul 21, 2005)

my philips was bad as well - got an r10 as replacement. I am wondering if this is dtvs strategy - send out broken down tivo based unit - show the consumer how bad these units are, and then dazzle the customer with working r15.


----------

